# CRABS Pensacola Bridge



## ktville39 (Aug 17, 2012)

Can you catch crabs in a basket off the fishing bridge just before you go over the bay,,,,i am new going there, and new to salt water fishing all together,,,,,going tomorrow, someone HELP me out lol,,,,,thanks in advance,,,,,,kenneth
:thumbsup:


----------

